# Hi from Italy



## Daniele Nasuti (Jul 14, 2018)

Hello, I'm Daniele Nasuti, I come from Italy and I've been playing piano since I was 7 and the accordion from 14. In these years I learned also Tuba, Guitar, Electric Bass and Drums and sang in several choirs. 

As musician I come from italian pop music which I've listened since I was a child, but in the last years I've been hearing a lot of soundtracks (expecially those with a good melody). I'm a composer.

2009 I partecipated with "Lytia" to the Castrocaro's Festival with the song *"Giorni senza fine" written and arranged by us.*
2013 - 2015 I sang for the CD *"Concedimi di lodarti" by Alessandro Pellicciaro. *
In the same year I entered the *marching band "Complesso Bandistico Tanino de Vincentiis"* until 2015: at first I played cymbals, then Bass Drum and eventually the *Tuba in Bb. *You can find some videos on their Facebook page in which I'm playing Tuba.
2014 - 2015 *keyboardist in "Simply Michael - The Bublè Cover Band". *You can find some videos on their Facebook page.
27-07-2017 *my first single came out: After Medjugorje*, which you can listen on Spotify, Youtube, iTunes, etc. 

– In the last years I dedicated myself to a more depth study of Composition, Orchestration and Film Music especially throughout Youtube Videos, and also to a personal study and research of those, plus Pop Music and instruments.

– In the same time I've studied also all the promotion part of music with Youtube, Video Editing and Socials but without spending money in ads. 

I found in this forum good advices even though I was not registered yet. So thank you for all good things here.


----------

